# CGar Girl Bomb



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Well everyone,

Here are the long awaited pictures of the Sondra Bomb. She hit me with this in person at a cigar event here in Wilmington a few weeks back. Here's the lineup:

Aurora 1492 Robusto
La Aurora Maduro #4
La Aurora Preferido Robusto
Don Lino Africa Duma
Leon Jimenes Maduro Robusto
I can't remember what the Churchill size cigar is.

And the crème de la crème, she also gave me one of the Aurora Escogidos. From what I understand you can't buy this cigar. You can only get it from Reps or if you visit their factory. I smoked one while I was there and it was delicious. Unfortunately, it's not pictured because I smoked the other one a day after the event. It was that good!!

She also posted pictures of the event in this thread. That's my goofy butt in the Guiness T shirt.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19424

Thanks again Sondra!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit :biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

beat up by a girl...thats what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

As long as she gives me a Aurora Escogidos each time.....she can beat me up anytime.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

CGar Girl knows how to lay down a smackdown! Nice hit Sondra, you really do need to keep Scott on his toes! 

CD


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

"Thank you Ma'am, may I have another"...Good call SlOW!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice work Sondra...


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

When she says "bomb" she means "BOMB"!!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some SWEET sticks!! nice comb CG!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Stuff!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice scott!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

He's leaving out HOW I bombed him!!  That's the best part!

So in he walks....looks at me and goes "Sondra?". I say "maybe". LOL So we chitchat..talk to folks. I end up pulling out my laptop and setting up the cam for the event. Slow's in front of me a few feet and can't see what Im doing cause the laptop was open. I take my nicely hidden bomb and put it on the keyboard of the laptop. I walk from around the table and tell him to check out the pics on the laptop screen. He walks over and behind the laptop and starts laughing...the look on his face was priceless!!

BOOOOM!

(the churchill is our new Don Lino 1989 Conny....it in maduro too! )


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:eeek: Beaten by a girl??? Did she where pink gloves??? :lol:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL.. no pink gloves... the gloves were off!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

CGAR Girl knows how to throw a beat down!!! NICE!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha. nice one


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> CGAR Girl knows how to throw a beat down!!! NICE!!!


Dont worry my lil fire dog.... You'll know a CG boomboom soon enough...then we'll see if you say it's nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Dont worry my lil fire dog.... You'll know a CG boomboom soon enough...then we'll see if you say it's nice


Uh OH!!! Don't know what I got myself into:sweat:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i would say look out. she has no hot water, and she means business.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

she hits like girl


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> LOL.. no pink gloves... the gloves were off!!


Oetch!!! Did you skratch him??? :lol:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> she hits like girl


I hit like a girl? Fitzy... don't go there.....you know better....LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Uh OH!!! Don't know what I got myself into:sweat:


Ohh no worries...Im a girl...what could I possible do. You have nothing to worry about... nah. It's all safe.. go about your biz  Just remember.. Whatever happens..I only mean well. LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> i would say look out. she has no hot water, and she means business.


damn skippy. LOL


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> she hits like girl


..now that was funny!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hits like a girl indeed, THATS RIGHT BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Not as funny as when I hit him. LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> hits like a girl indeed, THATS RIGHT BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh Fitzy. How soon you forget. LOL


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

OK Kid, I've been shot, shot at, and threatened to be shot..so hold yer fire til the 7th..if yer not outta town, I'll see ya live and in person..then HIT ME WITH YER BEST SHOT! Man, *T H A T* sounded like a girl!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

FJ and I will doa little buffalo tag butt woopin!!!!! lol just kidding....or am i?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't care what anyone else says-Sondra is alright in my book


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> I don't care what anyone else says-Sondra is alright in my book


ok i can live with that


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

She's alright in everyone's book.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Funny... tone changed all of a sudden. LOL Damn.. we threadjacked this 

Sorry slow.. LOL


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

thats how we roll haha


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

never get a woman mad they want revenge


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice hit Sondra!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Dang, I'm just glad I don't live in that free fire zone. Good job Sondra!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

jam said:


> never get a woman mad they want revenge


aww. now now. I dont seek revenge or to get even......

I get ahead


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice hit. Actually kind of a small hit for her. hehe


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

she is harmless haha :leph:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that was the ultimate sneeky bomb nice...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice hit. I herd that Sondra was a "bad" girl! She is living up to her reputation.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

baba said:


> Very nice hit. I herd that Sondra was a "bad" girl! She is living up to her reputation.


"bad" i dont buy that bad girl front, its ok sondra we all know you only have that tough girl front to hide your love for dutch masters!:dribble:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh Oh ! Shes' goen to get you luckfitz13


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

What Fitzy isnt telling is that he's been bombed by me.... LOL I even got an award for taking that lil catholic Irish boy hiney out!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice hit, Sondra. This was truly well-deserved as Scott is one heckuva BOTL. Great selection of sticks!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice Hit Sondra......smackin' the guys around!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

She blast you with both barrels and gets an award for it.
Now thats a Woman to admire


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Nice hit, Sondra. This was truly well-deserved as Scott is one heckuva BOTL. Great selection of sticks!


He is  Super BOTL. I'm loving getting to meet some of ya'll as Im out and about in my territory..it's just so cool!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Legion said:


> She blast you with both barrels and gets an award for it.
> Now thats a Woman to admire


 I havent used a double barrel... yet. :biggrin: But thank you. lol


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Quality hit! This little lady packs a wallop!:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sondra blasted me when she was in town as well. Thought I had posted something, but for the life of me I can't find it (a mind is a terrible thing to waste). No pictures to show cuz they have been decimated - all except one which will be going down this weekend. 

Once again Sondra - thanks a ton for the drive-by. Love those La Aruroras, and that "special" one was very good. You ROCK!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Sondra blasted me when she was in town as well. Thought I had posted something, but for the life of me I can't find it (a mind is a terrible thing to waste). No pictures to show cuz they have been decimated - all except one which will be going down this weekend.
> 
> Once again Sondra - thanks a ton for the drive-by. Love those La Aruroras, and that "special" one was very good. You ROCK!


Yeah Webby, you got like a real drive by -- hell I walked in and lobbed it at ya. LOL


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice hit Sondra!!!! Those look sooooo good!!! :dribble:


----------

